# NEM 362 shaft with KK-kinematics



## rhfil (Feb 3, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with this coupler? It is on some Rivarossi German passenger cars which I am interested in if I can either convert a locomotive with kaydee couplers to this, if I can find some, or replace these couplers with kaydee couplers. Can I find a way to join the two?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the 'marriage' techniques to accomodate cars with
old horn hook couplers and those with Kadee, is to have
a care with Kadee on one end, and the horn hook on the
other. Perhaps you could do the same with these Euro couplers.

Don


----------



## rhfil (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The ho layout that I bought had second and third hand cars. Most of the third hand ones were Tyco with hook couplers and I converted one car to do just that but then discovered how easy it was to convert to Kaydee and did all of them I a couple of nights. I can not tell at all what these European cars look like underneath and wondered whether anyone had bought one and done a conversion. I do not have the engine yet but it has Kaydee couplers. I would love to buy appropriate passenger cars for it but the only ones I can find have European style couplers and I am a bit leery of buying a car which I can not pull with any engines nor convert.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We have a few Euro modellers on the 
Forum. Maybe one of them can advise
you on the couplers for these cars.

Don


----------

